# alignment question



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you guys ever heard of can bolts or cam bolts for the rear wheels on an alignments?
I just went to sears for an alignment and the guy said I might need them.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Check this link: Camber Bolts for the Pontiac GTO from HorsepowerFreaks

I have not heard of anyone needing these. 

This is just my opinion: Don't let Sears monkey around with this car. Pep Boys or any of those other type places either for that matter. While I don't mean to offend anyone who may work there, the experiences I have heard from others who took cars of this nature there well.....it was frustrating. With a car of this nature many who work there are not versed on this type car.

For peace of mind I'd take it to a place who does have experience on performance cars. Even if it is just a routine alignment. JMO.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Agree with Judge, you shouldn't need them for a stocker. If your car is lowered you may need something like that to get the alignment right, but not for stock height.


----------

